
Facebook as Popular as Beer with College Students. - far33d
http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2007/04/04/yahoo-could-regret-not-paying-up-for-facebook-needham-says/
======
far33d
More surprising is that the iPod is more popular than beer!

